# Danish Pork Roulade with Dried Fruit



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2010)

I served this for my annual solstice dinner party. I made two 1 kg roulades for 10 people and had leftovers.

Six servings

1 kg	pork flank, shoulder, or loin. See cutting directions below. It should be a shape that can be cut to a large rectangle.
100 g	dried apricots
100 g	prunes
1/2 l	water
	salt
	pepper
1	vanilla bean
OR
1 tsp	vanilla extract
1/2 tsp	ground cardomom, freshly ground, if possible
1/2 tsp	ground nutmeg
butcher's twine

1-2	star anise
OR
1/2 tsp	ground anise, or whole or ground fennel


Soak the apricots and prunes separately until soft. They may take different amounts of time.
Drain the apricots and prunes and save the soaking water.
Cut the meat into a large rectangle.
Start at the long edge about 1/2 inch from the bottom.







Cut as straight as possible, staying at 1/2 inch from the bottom when you get near the end, fold it open and continue.





https://photos.app.goo.gl/7J5NgD7EzeObbqTF3
I hope that made sense. Have a look at the photos here.

Roll the meat up "empty" to make sure it will make a neat roulade. If necessary, trim some of the meat and add it where there is meat missing (If one side of the roll is thinner).


Mix the cardamom, nutmeg, and vanilla with the prunes and apricots. If using a vanilla bean, cut it in half and scrape out the the beans.
Put some salt and pepper on the meat.
Spread the fruit and spices over the meat.
Roll the meat from a short end.
Tie it with butcher's twine or fasten with poultry needles.
Put the meat in an oven proof pan, "seam" side down.
Add an inch or so of fruit soaking water and water to the pan.
Add the star anise, anise, or fennel to the water in the pan.
Put the pan in the middle of a cold oven.
Bake for approximately 1 1/2 hours at 180 degrees C (~350 degerees F).
Check if the meat is done by sticking a poultry needle into the meat. The juices should be clear.
Take the roulade out of the oven and let it rest for 20 minutes covered with foil.
Deglaze the pan and make a gravy or sauce.
Carefully remove the butcher's twine or poultry needles from the roulade.
Slice and serve.






1kg = 1 kilogram, approximately 2.2 pounds.
1l = 1 litre, approximately 1.1 U.S. liquid quarts
100 g = 100 grams, approx. 0.22 pounds, approx. 3.5 ounces

Note, tsp and tblsp are not the standard measures. They are the teaspoons and tablespoons found in your cutlery drawer


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 26, 2010)

That looks and sounds so GOOD!  YUM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

It looks fabulous!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2011)

I made this dish for Solstice, again.

This time I used a single 2 kg piece of pork loin. I added 250 ml (just a smidgen more than a cup) of white wine to the fruit soaking water for braising. I used a bit less of the fruit soaking water. I used vanilla beans instead of vanilla extract. I put the empty vanilla bean pods in the braising liquid, along with the star anise.

I made the potatoes in a separate pan.

The pork was improved a bit by the use of the wine and possibly by the vanilla as bean instead of as extract. The potatoes weren't quite as good. The gravy was really, really good. I just deglazed the pan and degreased the pan juices, then heated with some corn starch that had been dissolved in cold water. I added a teensy bit of salt.

The timing was the same for the 2 kg chunk of meat as for the two 1 kg roasts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yummm...I happen to have pork loin in the freezer that I cut that way so that I could make either porchetta or ?. I have dried apricots, all I need are the prunes!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice one. Looks good and sounds like it would taste even better. I never really know what to do with larger cuts of pork loin. I find they can be fairly dry inside. I'm not a big sauce and gravy fan, so this is a nice way to add lots of flavor to the pork.

It goes on sale here often, so next time they do, I am going to do it this way. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually, I think I used 500 ml of white wine. The original recipe calls for 250 ml for the 1 kg piece of meat.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Yummm...I happen to have pork loin in the freezer that I cut that way so that I could make either porchetta or ?. I have dried apricots, all I need are the prunes!



Have you thought of making http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/rullep-lse-danish-spiced-meat-roll-69389.html?highlight=rullep%F8lse?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tax:Lady--that is on my list too--I just don't seem to have enough time to do all the things I want to do in the kitchen...funny how other things get in the way...


----------

